# My weekend- show AND gymkhana!!



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

Hello everybody!!
So this weekend I took Cheyenne to a show and a gymkhana!
So at the show it was kinda unfair because we were up againsed good riders with million dollar horses who were trained to keep their head down and to be collected and stuff. Cheyenne wasn't trained like that and I'm still a beginner and stuff. Also Cheyenne thinks she's a racehorse lol But whatever, overall Cheyenne and I did great! I got some pics that I'll share in a bit 

I just got back from my first gymkhana. Man, I saw a whole other side of my pony lol! I had a great time! On Key Race I got 20.313 seconds. On Pole Turn I got 23.796 seconds. On my second Key Race (which is without the poles) I got 17 seconds. On the other three I was discualified for going off pattern. For instance on my Stake Race, Cheyenne thought it would be pole turn so she went to the last barrel and ran 'home' and I couldn't get her to turn. On my Pole Bending we ran to the end pole, weaved through them and then she thought she was done so I couldn't get her to weave back. On Barrel Racing I would've gotten an awesome time but I forgot to go through the barrels when I went 'home'. But I even galloped and cantered them so I would've done awesome but I didn't even realize that I was going around the second barrel. That kinda sucked but it was my first one and now I have a reason to convince my mom to let me go to the next one 
My paparazzi (my mother) wasn't there though she was at church (I had to miss church today  ) so I don't have any pictures of it unfortunately. I'll get some next time 

Just thought I'd share how they went


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Congrats, it sounds like you guys had a great time!


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

thanks! We did!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Good work Cheyenne  Extra carrots for your little pony!


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

lol thanks! I'll try to get up pics of my show soon


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Yayay


----------

